# From dirty brown to clean blue



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi again  

After the pics of my blue being brown, here are some pics of her today all nice and clean


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

She's prettier all muddy and happy lol, just kidding! She is gorgeous either way.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Some other pics of her today


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh My, she IS beautiful!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hahahaha glowingtoadfly, she does seem more proud of herself all muddied up lol

Thanks Jakesworld


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! I'd love to see a blue GSD in person, so unique!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

She's gorgeous Mickey! Especially with her perfect ear  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh much better, did you tell her to stay outta that mud?))


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunning :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

@HarleyTheGSD:
Thank you  There are more and more nowadays, i'm sure you'll get to see one soon 

@Eiros: 
Thanks  So happy it's back to normal and yours too 

@JakodaCD:
LOL yeah i did but i guess i'll have to try the reverse psychology next time and see if that works 

@Shade:
Thank you


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

She is so pretty!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

She's gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

she has grown into such a beautiful dog..how much does she weigh now?


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks a lot for all the nice comments 



Piper'sgrl said:


> she has grown into such a beautiful dog..how much does she weigh now?


Thank you so much  The last time we weighed her, she was about 34 kg and that was a few months ago. She got a bit wider now so I think she must be about 35+ kg.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Makes me hope my next gsd is a blue xD 

Although, a liver gsd would be neat too. They don't show mud like those blue and standard color models.


----------

